# re Mary Else Tholstrop



## Ben Fergusson (Dec 14, 2010)

Any body around that worked on the Mary Else Tholstrop 1968 to 1969?


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Welcome onboard Ben, enjoy the site.

I was onboard the M/T Mary Else Tholstrup 1969-1970 for eight months. I took over from an Australian could that be you, I signed on in Singapore in December 1969. I have posted a photo of her.

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galle.../37952/title/m-2ftmary-else-tholstrup/cat/503

Cheers Frank. (Thumb)


----------



## Ben Fergusson (Dec 14, 2010)

*Mary Else Tholstrup*

Hi Frank yes it was me signed off August 1969 they were going back to Europe as charter had finished.Have you seen any of the guys since The Chief Capt Tay Peder Pedersen Jorn Hensen Henry Per 2nd officer well what a party we had on that boat I suppose some may not be with us anymore.Well it certainly is a small world.I did meet a Frank from London he was a barber not you I suppose regards Ben


----------



## Ben Fergusson (Dec 14, 2010)

*Mary Else Tholsrup*

Hi Frank thanks for the great photo of the old girl wonder where she is now where was the photo taken? looks like the Siagon River?If you send your phone no I will give you a ring as my typeing is rather slow.regards Ben


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Hello Ben, 
The charter to Shell was renewed for another year or two, we were going to Vietnam every trip. I can remember a few names, Peder Pedersen was an AB, Peder Olsen was an OS and Gunner Nielsen was the 2nd Engineer. The only one that I ever saw again was Gunner the Engineer. I paid off and flew back to Europe in August 1970.
I will send you my phone number in a PM.

Cheers Frank


----------



## Ben Fergusson (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi Frank there were 2 abs Peder and Henry 1 youngman Jorn Hensen the messman myself Deckboy then Hoemiester chef chief Engineer Gunner 2nd engineer 1st and Per 2nd mate and Captain Tay I think everyones surname was Pedersen or Hansen only joking


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

*Kosangas*

That was also same time I regularly visited all Tholstrup vessels when arriving at Shell in Pernis (Rotterdam).
We may have met then, but one would never find out I guess.
I very well remember the specific colour they had in the topsides: yellow 2113.

Tholstrup Rederi - or - Kosangas has been taken over by J. Lauritzen.
None of the old small coasters are still around but Lauritzen Kosangas build up an impressive fleet.
Unfortunately the name Tholstrup is no longer used.
Jan
http://www.lauritzenkosan.com/LauritzenKosan/Fleet list.aspx


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Hello Jan, 
when I worked on the ship in 1969/1970 the company was called "Trans Kosan" and we had the letter "T "in the funnel and all the ships names ended with the family name "Tholstrup", the company later changed its name to "Kosan Gas". At the time that I was there they had a fleet of around 22 gas tankers which made them one of the biggest gas tanker companies in the world ( numerically) , very few of the ships were over 2,000 tons.

Cheers Frank. (Thumb)


----------



## Ben Fergusson (Dec 14, 2010)

There was another ship plying out of Singapore 1968-1969 called Siena Tholstrup looked similar to Mary Else Tholstrup one of her Captains worked as 1 mate on Mary Else for about a month he had just been released from a Thai prison had been given a royal pardon after serving about 5 years for murder.This pardon was brought about after the Danish Princess and her husband had made a royal tour to Thailand Not sure if the name is spelt correctly but the name was pronunce seena will post some photos when I figure out how . Frank it was good to see your photos I still look back on those days with fond memories the Danish crew were a very good bunch of guys one could not have wanted a better crew very good seamen and very generous and alot of fun God bless them all regards Ben


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

My late uncle Arther Roger was Captain of the Hanna Tholstrup in the 60's ; I wonder if any of you sailed with him ?
I was told of a bad collision in the Elbe if my memory serves me correctly ; it occurred in thick fog with Piolt aboard .
My uncles actions were given a lot of praise by the German press as he was able to save all the crew members of the the vessel which I think was sunk ( despite the terrible conditions ) .
His actions were atributed to his experience during the war when he was Captain of a rescue ship on the Murmansk convoys .


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for that Frank.
Yes I remember the name Trans Kosan.
I lived some 10 minutes from the refinery and visited those small ships regularly on pier 35 on behalf of the company I worked for.
Jan


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Hello Derek,
That is an interesting story.
During my time on the Mary Else Tholstrup I do not remember anybody mentioning a English Captain working for Trans Kosan, maybe he had already left the company.

Cheers Frank


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Hi Frank ; My Uncle was a Scot from Dundee .


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Hello Derek, 

A thousand apologies, I should of said British Captain.

Cheers Frank. (Thumb)


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks Frank ; the vessel was the Hanne Tholstrup ( not Hanna ) she was a gas tanker .


----------

